# Steroid mayhem!!!!!!!!!



## supplementguy (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey anybody heard of SteroidMayhem? Heard some good things from ppl wanted to confirm. There products look decent, prices are good, I mean they do guarantee delivery n all but just wanna make sure before placing a huge order.. anybody?!?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 22, 2015)

I've honestly never heard of them. I've also never used and I'm not sure if I ever will use aas, but to be completely honest with ya my common sense alarm goes haywire with just a glimpse of that place. Looks shady, dark alley kind of shady.

But hey its your money so order away lol I will bring the popcorn and watch what happens


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jan 22, 2015)

For what it's worth I had a quick look and their Thai labs products and from the pictures they are whether fake or super old.


----------



## theboss (Jan 22, 2015)

nada..no clue


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 22, 2015)

Promise of delivery?? Even if LE delivers they still kept their promise.....


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Jan 22, 2015)

Do they accept PayPal?


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 22, 2015)

ERandICU-RN said:


> Do they accept PayPal?



That's a deal breaker for me.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 22, 2015)

Why? Everyone loves PayPal Lmao it's secure and no paper trail


----------



## supplementguy (Jan 22, 2015)

Paypal and steroids shouldnt even be used in the same sentence.. anyways buddy gave them a try and he got his products, gonna give them a try and see whats cooking. Will let you guys know.


----------



## powermaster (Jan 23, 2015)

Something doesn't look right.


----------

